# High School and Cosmetology School



## Audrey

My home schooled 15 yr old daughter has decided she wants to be a cosmetologist. I am going to call the cosmetology school's office to see how/if this can be done part time while she continues her high school education at home. They have a vocational program for those enrolled in public school but I don't think she will be allowed to participate in that since she is home schooled. If you are an adult you must have a diploma or GED. Would my parent issued home school diploma be honored if she waits until then? It would be acceptable for the military or most colleges. Do you think they will honor my opinion that she has completed 10th grade when the time comes since that is the requirement to participate in the vocational program? Does anyone have or know anyone with experience in this situation? I'm just wondering what we might expect.

Thanks,

Audrey


----------



## Audrey

I called a school so I thought I would share what I learned. You never know if it might be useful to someone else.

At first they said she would need a diploma or GED to enroll. But I explained that we wanted to do both at the same time and my daughter is homeschooled. She said that was possible but I would have to show my daughter had a 10th grade education. Maybe have outside testing. I explained that testing or portfolio assessment wasn't required in Indiana and that Indiana is one of the most lenient home school states in the USA. We are considered a private school here and essentially I am the principal. She said that under those circumstances I could determine her grade level. 

Her suggestion was to wait until she has graduated our home school so that she could qualify for grants and other money she may be able to get to pay for the program. And if we wanted to speed things up educationally and issue a diploma early she could attend full time in what would have been her senior year. You must be 18 to take the test/hold a license in Indiana. 

The other encouraging thing she told me was Indiana law changed 2 yrs ago concerning who can shampoo clients. You no longer need a license to shampoo, remove chemical treatments, remove perm rods, etc. So in the meantime she could try to get a part time shampooing, sweeping, answering the phone type job to get some salon experience as well as contribute to paying for the program. I thought that was a good idea. While we don't expect her to pay it all herself, I think it would be nice if she had some monetary investment and sweat equity in her education.

Just remember this is in Indiana and the laws can be somewhat different in other states. But I find things are usually more similar than different.

Audrey


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Good information, Audrey.

Another benefit to her working part time in that environment is that she'll see BOTH sides of that career choice. I knew three different women who decided, AFTER getting the training and working in salons for a couple of years, that it actually wasn't for them. Better for her to have some experience and be sure about her decision (or at least know both the up and downsides) BEFORE investing the time in getting the qualifications.


----------



## reese

Thank you Audrey, this is good information to know. Tracy, great point!


----------



## Louisiana Mom

Yes, thanks for the information. I am thinking of doing something similar with my son. (not cosmetology, of course) lol
I figure he can take something at the vocational school during 11 & 12 grades. Then even if he doesn't want to continue on that path, he's got additional skills before the age of 18. I figure it couldn't hurt.


----------



## ginnie5

this is what oldest dd did...only with gymnastics. She worked for a while as an apprentice, then part time. She has paid her way thru tech college and is head girls coach at 20, taking gymnasts to meets and everything.


----------



## Guest

I'm late to this thread, but I wanted to respond with our experience. 

My husband has been a licensed massage therapist for about 2 years now. I started school myself last January. In discussing options with the school director, I learned that our oldest, then 17 1/2, could GO to massage school and it would "count", but he couldn't get a license until he turned 18. He decided to go along with me, turned 18 during the course of study, and is now studying to take the licensing exam. Having lived with a licensed therapist over the past few years, he was already exposed to it enough to be able to determine that he did, indeed, want to pursue this for his career.

We considered this his final year of home school (senior year). I told him that if he could effectively pass an adult-level technical school course (500 hours, college level and some of the adults taking it along with us were struggling), then I'd consider him ready for action, and grant him his high school diploma. In Texas it is much like in your state- we are considered a private school and I determine the course of study and whether they've "succeeded" and when. 

I think it is an excellent opportunity for your daughter, and I wish her well!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Maybe I'm missing something here, but wouldn't it just be easier to enroll her in the public school and then have switch to the votech cosmetology school?

Our public school students are able to attend a local votech sponsored by 3 other public schools. There is a certain amount of students from each school who can go, and if there are any spots left, those can get divied up among the remaining schools.

Our votech is great - if that is what the student wants to do. The "tuition" is paid by the public school, the students get bussed to the votech and in addition to the regular studies, they have auto body, welding, nursing, cometology, lumbering, and chef. 


It's a great thing for students who know that is what they want to do. No tuition to repay and as soon as they graduate from votech, they are able to get a job in their career.

The chef's have a "restaurant" open to the public one day a week - and can they ever cook!! The whole theme is the "finer" dining experience - so when you go in the tables are already made with cloth napkins etc. And the prime rib they make is to die for! It's even better than many of the real restaurants around - and the pricing is minimal.

Our local schools just changed the grade level for when votech students can go - it was 10th grade, but this year it was put back to 9th grade so the students have a whole 4 years in their selected career schooling choice.


----------

